# 13,000 posts



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 13,000 posts.


2nd damnest thing I ever seen.


Now leave me alone, I'm making Crabapple sauce.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm around 10,000 behind ya. I guarantee one thing - I'll never catch up.:neutral:

How'd the sauce turn out?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

goob, do you have the most posts as anybody? I'm trying to think if I've seen somebody with more...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats......I think?-----SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

What was #1 ??????


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Pro had over 10,000 when he left, I think you've got him beat though!:mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well goob, if ya didn't have such a bad memory (as your signature suggests ), you wouldn't have to post the same thing so many times! I think...:mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ya but how many were top of the page:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I'm around 10,000 behind ya. I guarantee one thing - I'll never catch up.:neutral:
> 
> How'd the sauce turn out?


Turned out great; 36 pint jars, half vanilla, half cinnamon flavored.

Did 24 half-pint jars of spiced crabapples too. They're packed in Chardonnay wine with sugar spiced with cloves, allspice and cinnamon. Great flavor, I will serve them as a garnish with wild game and pork.

Its like Facebook here huh.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you retire ?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Old guys never retire, they just make applesauce so they will have something they can chew. :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Did you retire ?


No, but I may be close. My finacial advisor and I ran my numbers. It looks as though I can retire 11 months after I die.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> No, but I may be close. My finacial advisor and I ran my numbers. It looks as though I can retire 11 months after I die.
> .


Me too...but to do so I have to not die until I'm 137 years and 5 months old.

.


----------

